# Who Remembers The Workbasket?



## Janice Wilkens (Feb 20, 2015)

I used to subscribe to "The Workbasket and Home Arts Magazine". Did any of you?


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

My mother and I both did, and I have saved the issues. Talk about retro! I've thought about scanning and saving only the patterns I'm most likely to use, but they are just too much fun to look through!


----------



## Nownow (Apr 11, 2015)

My mother did.


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

I did, and most likely have some around here somewhere.


----------



## OMgirl (Mar 7, 2011)

Yep... I totally remember those mags!


----------



## meemommie (Apr 5, 2015)

Yes I have 2/3 years in a file cabinet. I still prefer to them occasionally.


----------



## Judyknits (Nov 26, 2011)

I remember it well


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I have my MIL's collection of Workbasket. There is a central file index for the magazines if you're interested.

http://n2imaginations.com/WorkbasketIndex.pdf


----------



## Dangrktty (Feb 22, 2013)

Yes ! I have a few issues from the 1950s. Some of those articles are still relevant, some of them are just a hoot. The mail order ads were pretty incredible, small size, (4x6 ?) was a nice fit in a purse or tote bag.

Check out this link about redwork in Workbasket on Scribd. Someone has scanned several issues and uploaded them. Free to read, free account. Enjoy.

http://www.scribd.com/doc/257238207/Redwork-From-the-WorkBasket


----------



## K2P2 knitter (Jan 31, 2013)

I have probably a couple hundred of them dating back to their first year they were published. Everything is black and white even the ads. The older ones have some beautiful tatting patterns in them.


----------



## Jean Large (Nov 29, 2013)

I have quite a few years of work basket. My favorite crochet baby afghan is from work basket.


----------



## jojo111 (Aug 2, 2014)

I still have a couple of copies that were my mother's. It was a great little magazine.


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

Yes, I not only remember them, but have a big stack of them.
Did you know there is a site on the internet devoted to the Workbasket? Once I couldn't find a pattern from back in the 50's. I sent a description with the approximate date, and received the pattern almost by return mail.


----------



## Nana Ivie (Apr 12, 2011)

I sure do remember them. Read and cherished for years. I still have and use the pattern for the Travelers Classic Cardigan from one of the 1977 issues. Have knitted three and have plans and yarn for the 4th.


----------



## CKnits (Jan 28, 2011)

Mother did. She still has a few copies and they are still enjoyed.


----------



## knitonefl (Sep 19, 2011)

I think I still have some in my craft room. I need to check on that.


----------



## norita willadsen (Jan 19, 2011)

I have a paper grocery bag full plus many others among my mega large stash of patterns.


----------



## 133163 (May 11, 2015)

Look at the price of the magazine. 60 cents Good Night! Can't buy a cup of tea for that, and there is a whole magazine. It would be cool to talk about prices from when we were children. For example, I could go swimming at the park with 25cents. I could buy a bottle of pop and a bag of potato chips, then take the bottle back to the concession booth, get 2 cents back and buy 6 blackballs. I could ride the bus for 10 cents. Our first grocery bill was $19. Bacon was 88 cents a pound (1971) Sleepers for our firstborn were $3. I can't buy socks for $3!! We could put ourselves into sticker shock if we want prices to be that low again. Not about to happen. It will be interesting to see what they call Dollarama in 20 years, since that type of store used to be the Five and Dime!


----------



## mmorris (Sep 5, 2013)

No--but would love to see one!


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

had many of them, think there might be a few others still here, in the piles of booklets, patterns, books and magazines.

sold most of them, as I am de-stashings most of my knit & crochet stuff.


----------



## Jean Large (Nov 29, 2013)

orilliastitcher said:


> Look at the price of the magazine. 60 cents Good Night! Can't buy a cup of tea for that, and there is a whole magazine. It would be cool to talk about prices from when we were children. For example, I could go swimming at the park with 25cents. I could buy a bottle of pop and a bag of potato chips, then take the bottle back to the concession booth, get 2 cents back and buy 6 blackballs. I could ride the bus for 10 cents. Our first grocery bill was $19. Bacon was 88 cents a pound (1971) Sleepers for our firstborn were $3. I can't buy socks for $3!! We could put ourselves into sticker shock if we want prices to be that low again. Not about to happen. It will be interesting to see what they call Dollarama in 20 years, since that type of store used to be the Five and Dime!


I worked in a bookkeeping department at Sears Roebuck & Co. for $2.00 an hour, so those prices were in line with income.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Dangrktty said:


> Yes ! I have a few issues from the 1950s. Some of those articles are still relevant, some of them are just a hoot. The mail order ads were pretty incredible, small size, (4x6 ?) was a nice fit in a purse or tote bag.
> 
> Check out this link about redwork in Workbasket on Scribd. Someone has scanned several issues and uploaded them. Free to read, free account. Enjoy.
> 
> http://www.scribd.com/doc/257238207/Redwork-From-the-WorkBasket


I only got a few pages of "preview" from this link. Checked awhile ago about a Scribd account and found it was free for a couple of weeks, then had to pay for a subscription.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Used to get it, still have a couple of the really old ones somewhere.


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

Looks like many of us remember this magazine. It was a little treasure trove of patterns.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

I'd never heard of it until a few years after my father's death. My step-mother handed me a stack of them. They were all addressed to my long-departed grandmother! I guess my father and step-mother inherited whatever she'd had in her trailer-home, but no one offered me anything of hers until about 30 years later.

Once I had looked through them - and added a ton of Post-It flags to interesting pages - I acquired some more from eBay. When KP was new, I offered to sell them to a KPer who wanted them, but the postage from here is incredibly high. I inquired about mailing them while visiting my sister, a postal employee, but it seems that magazines have ads, and it makes no difference that most of the companies defunct - media mail rates do not apply to anything that has ads.  I _still_ have that tightly packed box of fifty-odd issues.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

I still miss that little magazine.


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

Yes. I still have several years worth of them. I seldom look through them anymore but, can't bear to part with them. Too bad Workbasket isn't still published.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I have a few issues from my mother in law.


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

I have some of my grandmothers. Made quite a few things from them when I was a kid. Liked their tatting patterns. Great little magazines.


----------



## snowmannut (Apr 17, 2014)

I have several copies


----------



## SharonM (Nov 25, 2011)

My grandmother used to have a subscription. I still have a box full of these treasures!


----------



## pfoley (Nov 29, 2011)

Yes, and I still might have some around in a cabinet.


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

My Mother had a lot of them.


----------



## ohgarnetknits (Oct 7, 2014)

I have Workbasket's back through 1944. When I can't sleep or am looking for an old pattern I look through them. I always seem to find something interesting. The recipes are also really good.


----------



## elizabethkea (Jul 20, 2015)

I do remember the Work basket magazine. My grandmother used to have them. She is the person who taught me how to crochet.


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

It's amazing how many of these little mags are still out there. I have a stack that I got at a yard sale and have used a few patterns from them. I still go through them from time to time just for fun.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Ann745 said:


> Liked their tatting patterns. Great little magazines.


That's what I thought I'd go through and scan to save, then I got side tracked on everything else, including chuckling about the advertisements! Like some of you, I get them out occasionally just to entertain and comfort myself.

Jessica-Jean- sorry to hear about the trouble you had with postage rates regarding your Workbasket magazines. I thought if I ever were serious about selling or passing along mine, I'd check out some of the mentioned online groups for this magazine.

Did anyone else try to access the central index through the link in one of the previous comments? (http://n2imaginations.com/WorkbasketIndex.pdf) I couldn't get it to download.....


----------



## elizabethkea (Jul 20, 2015)

Wow look at the cover price, 60 cents , and in 1950 that was considered expensive.


----------



## debsu (Jul 26, 2011)

Yes, and so did my grandma. I have many of them still!


----------



## Vickie M (May 10, 2014)

I buy them at the thrift stores. I was a subscriber and loved the variety of projects in every issue with embroidery iron ons too. Its sad they stopped printing them.


----------



## roz franklin (Jul 30, 2011)

I have quite age some were mine and someone from my quilt gave me all of her mothers. I still love to look at them and have made some afghans and other things from them. Lots of fun what is old comes back in a few years as new.


----------



## elizabethkea (Jul 20, 2015)

I love the pictures of the Barbie doll's. I also crochet for Barbie and other fashion doll's. I recently finished a ball gown for one of my granddaughter's Barbi's.


----------



## elizabethkea (Jul 20, 2015)

I did and it downloaded fine. Most of my downloads go through Kindle.


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

I received a bunch of them from my Nice when my sister passed away. They were her mother in laws that were passed down to her. Dated back to '50's and through possibly '70's. I sit and go through them at times. I remember my grandmother had them all the time when I was a little girl.


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

I received a bunch of them from my Nice when my sister passed away. They were her mother in laws that were passed down to her. Dated back to '50's and through possibly '70's. I sit and go through them at times. I remember my grandmother had them all the time when I was a little girl.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

I have an entire box of them and believe it or not, I use them.....my MIL had a subscription...don't know what ever happened to her copies, but I get mine from resale shops. Wonderful collections of all types of needlework!!!


----------



## stotter (Apr 8, 2012)

My favorite hat pattern is from Work Basket. We need a new Work Basket magazine.


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

I still have some. Enjoyed them at the time and still find them interesting.


----------



## Irene1 (Oct 23, 2013)

I subscribed for about two years and then couldn't afford it, but that was many years ago. I still have a few with patterns I wanted.


----------



## SANDY I (Oct 18, 2014)

My mother did get them but never made a thing from them ether.


----------



## pyfairy (Dec 7, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> I have my MIL's collection of Workbasket. There is a central file index for the magazines if you're interested.
> 
> http://n2imaginations.com/WorkbasketIndex.pdf


Thank you for the file! Sadly they don't show the very first issues. I dug around in my files and found the attached file. While it's not as complete as the one you shared it does include the earliest issues. Maybe it will help someone who wants to start collecting. I collect and have never managed to get anything before 1948, yet!

I, too, inherited, most of my collection. My Mom, MIL and a dear family friend left me what they had accumulated over the years. I love my little Workbaskets not only because they are interesting, but because they keep me close to 3 loving ladies who are now angels!


----------



## Tgayle (May 23, 2013)

I have several that's I saved. Made three of the zip up the back hooded baby sweaters. I really thought they I were great,to stay on a wiggly baby!


----------



## debbie pataky (Sep 12, 2014)

Oh, I have those...dating back to 1942.


----------



## Gretsara (Dec 9, 2014)

I love that magazine! I still have old copies that I look at frequently. My mother subscribed to it for years.


----------



## flhusker (Feb 17, 2011)

I still have several in a box.


----------



## neenie (Nov 29, 2012)

Yes, both my daughter and I had subscriptions and still have a few of the issues. There was a recipe for making "play dough" in one back in the early '70's. I made the dough and decorated flower pots after painting them white. I colored the dough with food coloring and made tiny roses and leaves from the dough and glued them on the flower pots. They were a big hit for friends and family.

Neenie


----------



## elliekluge (Feb 11, 2015)

I have most of them from when it was a folded leaflet to about the early 80's. Even have some duplicates!


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

Yes! I loved the Workbasket. I do miss it.


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

Janice Wilkens said:


> I used to subscribe to "The Workbasket and Home Arts Magazine". Did any of you?


I didn't subscribe, but I did buy it off the shelf.... Loved that magazine!


----------



## deblh (Feb 19, 2015)

My grandmother used to get the Workbasket


----------



## E P Guinn (Jun 1, 2014)

JoyceinNC said:


> My mother and I both did, and I have saved the issues. Talk about retro! I've thought about scanning and saving only the patterns I'm most likely to use, but they are just too much fun to look through!


I did and still have some of them


----------



## pyfairy (Dec 7, 2013)

K2P2 knitter said:


> I have probably a couple hundred of them dating back to their first year they were published. Everything is black and white even the ads. The older ones have some beautiful tatting patterns in them.


You are a lucky lady! Hang on to them or scan them if you can to save a valuable piece of history. They are very hard to find.


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

Yep, I still have a bunch.


----------



## pyfairy (Dec 7, 2013)

Longtimer said:


> Yes, I not only remember them, but have a big stack of them.
> Did you know there is a site on the internet devoted to the Workbasket? Once I couldn't find a pattern from back in the 50's. I sent a description with the approximate date, and received the pattern almost by return mail.


Do you remember the website link or name? Thank you!


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

Have many old issues from subscription and people giving me piles because they knew that I knitted and crocheted. I still refer to them.


----------



## patvda (Jul 4, 2015)

I, too, remember Work Basket magazine. Subscribe for many years. I probably still have patterns in my "stash of patterns" that I clipped out and saved.


----------



## Trudy G (Mar 25, 2015)

I have my grandmother's, my mother's, mine, and any that I see. Sometimes someone in the knitting group is getting rid of theirs, and I pick them up. LOVE THEM, and not just for knitting.
There is always a good tatting project. I have tatted a zillion crosses from the patterns I found in Workbasket.


----------



## lharris1952 (Jan 8, 2012)

I have a lot of them from my mom and grandmother. They date back to the early 50's and are all in black and white. I still love to look at them.


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

I had a five year subscription. Loved it


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

pyfairy said:


> Do you remember the website link or name? Thank you!


http://mycraftbasket.com/workbasket/
There is also a yahoo group.


----------



## chinook2 (Aug 3, 2015)

My Mother surely did.


----------



## Idaho (Jul 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I have my MIL's collection of Workbasket. There is a central file index for the magazines if you're interested.
> 
> http://n2imaginations.com/WorkbasketIndex.pdf


Going to check this out! My mother in law gave me a subscription when I married (1970). Loved that magazine.


----------



## Linda6594 (Mar 14, 2012)

I still have some of mine


----------



## urasu (Oct 13, 2014)

My mother did. Shes been gone 23. I still have copies from 30 years ago.


----------



## Patricia368 (Apr 3, 2011)

I loved Work Basket, got rid of all of mine but before I did I pulled out the patterns I liked and thought some day might do. But with all of the patterns on the internet I have not got around to it, and may never but they are here somewhere if I were to ever want them. Blessings to all of your knitting and crocheting my KP friends!!!!!


----------



## knitnut1939 (May 1, 2013)

I did but only have a few left after down sizing and selling our house. Great magazine.


----------



## knitnut1939 (May 1, 2013)

I did but only have a few left after down sizing and selling our house. Great magazine.


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

I used to have a subscription.


----------



## Knitting Daily (Dec 16, 2014)

I did. Save a lot of patterns from them and use a lot of those patterns today. They were great.


----------



## jjolo32 (Dec 26, 2014)

I had a subscription till they quit sending them. I still have some on mine and also some of the older ones that belonged to my Mom.


----------



## ics (Jul 19, 2012)

I miss them. Why did they ever stop publishing them?


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

I have issues from the late 60's to the last issue published, and I wouldn't part with them. My MIL had some, and she decided to downsize, cut out the patterns she wanted then threw out the rest. Guess what? When she went to use the patterns, parts of them were missing. Unfortunately, the patterns she wanted were not in my issues.

Yes, it was a GREAT little magazine, very inexpensive, covered patterns and recipes of interest to a wide range of people.


----------



## pyfairy (Dec 7, 2013)

Longtimer said:


> http://mycraftbasket.com/workbasket/
> There is also a yahoo group.


Thank you so much! Will have to check out the yahoo group as well. I need more free/me time!


----------



## knitnnannie (Feb 15, 2012)

Sure do. Wish now I had kept them.


----------



## kassnerluci (Apr 26, 2011)

I did and wish I had some of the old ones


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

My mom used to. It really didn't have anything interesting to a kid.


----------



## CoachBagLady (Aug 7, 2015)

I remember! My Aunt Bee or Aunt Nan had a subscription. Aunt Bee taught me to knit. Aunt Nan taught me to sew, weave and more. Those ladies knew had to do every art in the magazine. Sorry I never learned to tat. Aunt Bee tried...


----------



## CoachBagLady (Aug 7, 2015)

I remember! My Aunt Bee or Aunt Nan had a subscription. Aunt Bee taught me to knit. Aunt Nan taught me to sew, weave and more. Those ladies knew had to do every art in the magazine. Sorry I never learned to tat. Aunt Bee tried...


----------



## CoachBagLady (Aug 7, 2015)

I remember! My Aunt Bee or Aunt Nan had a subscription. Aunt Bee taught me to knit. Aunt Nan taught me to sew, weave and more. Those ladies knew had to do every art in the magazine. Sorry I never learned to tat. Aunt Bee tried...


----------



## CoachBagLady (Aug 7, 2015)

I remember! My Aunt Bee or Aunt Nan had a subscription. Aunt Bee taught me to knit. Aunt Nan taught me to sew, weave and more. Those ladies knew had to do every art in the magazine. Sorry I never learned to tat. Aunt Bee tried...


----------



## CoachBagLady (Aug 7, 2015)

I remember! My Aunt Bee or Aunt Nan had a subscription. Aunt Bee taught me to knit. Aunt Nan taught me to sew, weave and more. Those ladies knew had to do every art in the magazine. Sorry I never learned to tat. Aunt Bee tried...


----------



## Terri LaB (Sep 5, 2014)

I did and I really enjoyed it.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

I remember it well...my Mom use to subscribe to it and I have purchased older copies from another site as I love the different crafts that are featured along with recipes, and the gardening section. I wish it were back on the newstands to purchase again.


----------



## MJRITCHEY (Jan 22, 2011)

Longtimer said:


> Yes, I not only remember them, but have a big stack of them.
> Did you know there is a site on the internet devoted to the Workbasket? Once I couldn't find a pattern from back in the 50's. I sent a description with the approximate date, and received the pattern almost by return mail.


Do you have the name of the website? I used to subscribe and probably have a few in my stash of magazines. I would like to take a look.


----------



## MandM's (Nov 3, 2012)

My mother and grandmother both did. I came across a few of them and enjoyed reading through them. In past made some things that was in them. Also liked the recipes in them. I love looking at cookbooks too.


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I have my MIL's collection of Workbasket. There is a central file index for the magazines if you're interested.
> 
> http://n2imaginations.com/WorkbasketIndex.pdf


Thank you for posting this file index. I have zillions of Workbasket dating from the forties and on. I love the recipe sections in these booklets.


----------



## KnittyGritty800 (Apr 1, 2014)

Janice Wilkens said:


> I used to subscribe to "The Workbasket and Home Arts Magazine". Did any of you?


My mom subscribed back in the 50's and loved getting her copy each month.

The craft group I belong to was recently gifted with a large quantity of crochet magazines and Workbasket's. I posted them all for sale a few days ago - 10 assorted for $5.00 + postage. If you're interested in owning some of them, look for my posting. The money will go to our group coffee fund.

Bob
The KnittyGritty


----------



## carriemae (Aug 28, 2012)

Loved the work basket so many good patterns


----------



## beazy (Jan 4, 2013)

My mother gave me a subscription when I married in '66. Saved them and recently gave many to my granddaughter who is also into crafting.


----------



## peacefulknitter (Mar 30, 2013)

Oh yes, I remember them....never saved any though.


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

MJRITCHEY said:


> Do you have the name of the website? I used to subscribe and probably have a few in my stash of magazines. I would like to take a look.


Answer on page 5, quoted on page 6


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Blast from the past.. my mother subscribed to them and I have a few in my box she left me.. she loved this magazine and looked forward to it every month.. xows


----------



## loveseat (Jun 9, 2012)

Hello Janice,
I loved the work basket and still have a few. I felt so bad when they
stopped publishing it.
Loveseat from Michigan


----------



## Bebekka (Jun 4, 2011)

I used to love The Workbasket. My aunt subscribed when I was a kid and gave me her copies; since I was knitting then at a young age, I tore out patterns and I still have some I've saved.


----------



## C3G (Sep 24, 2014)

This looks interesting. Thank you for calling it to my attention.


----------



## pblanchard (Apr 16, 2015)

Yes loved it.Wish it was still going. Got some good recipes and patterns.


----------



## partridgelady (Dec 14, 2014)

My Mom and I did also, and loved it. I still have at least two that I can think of, items that I made from patterns in that book. One of them is substantial, I "learned" really how to crochet on one pattern. If you're interested, here is a web page I made to talk about this: http://partridgelady.com/LordsPrayer.html


----------



## MommaCrochet (Apr 15, 2012)

My grandmother did and I remember it well!


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

My mother got this magazine for many years. I inherited most of them. I took out patterns that I thought I might someday make.operative word "someday." I loved looking through the magazines. Don't think Mama ever made much from them but they were a happy spot in her life. Thanks for the reminder. Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## yaksue (Jan 13, 2015)

I remember them well. My mom had them.


----------



## grfew (Feb 16, 2011)

I subscribed to them for a few years. I think I still have most of them. Going thru them is on my list----


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

My favorite cover is for a pair of very very colorful leggings - every once in a while I threaten to make them for my grandchildren.......


----------



## catlady10 (May 27, 2012)

I did, and I have about 20+ years of magazines stored in boxes? They are fun to look through occassionaly and how they changed over the years. A good all purpose magazine, knitting, crochet patterns, receipes, gardening tips, and other miscellaneous things.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Janice Wilkens said:


> I used to subscribe to "The Workbasket and Home Arts Magazine". Did any of you?


I did back in the 50's. I saved every one until about 10 years ago. I no longer got them and my niece in Missouri was so interested in my stash so I gave them all to her. (she crochets) I did make many, many things from the patterns in them, both crochet and knit, even a few of the simple tatting patterns.


----------



## bakrmom (May 30, 2011)

Oh yes they were great little books


----------



## curlyq (Apr 26, 2013)

Yes! And I still have a WIP (sweater and skirt) from an issue! I think I'm going to frog it and reuse the yarn. I'm not the size I used to be 30 years ago.


----------



## quiltnqueen (Jul 14, 2011)

Yes, I made several things from Workbasket. My grandmother got me interested in Workbasket and when she passed, I subscribed for many years. I am not sure what happened to the magazines in our moves. ????


----------



## judystar (Jun 8, 2011)

I remember them. I used to have a lot of them, but having moved several time have lost them somewhere. I hope someone has given them a good home. Did a lot of patterns from them a long time ago. I miss them also.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

A copy with a sock pattern is kept with my favorite sock patterns.


----------



## rosiefran (Mar 5, 2011)

Oh, how I wish I had my Mom's. Could you tell me the Internet site you were talking about?


----------



## sixcats (Jun 18, 2015)

Yes, I remember it. My aunt had many of them and when my aunt died my mother got the them. I was home last year and mother let me go through them to look for knitting patterns. My aunt knitted (self taught before videos) and crocheted and she would order the magazines through the mail. She did beautiful work. Karen


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

I have some from my grandmother.


----------



## nanma esther (Aug 22, 2011)

I have a large collection of them, many years


----------



## emmatonoose (Nov 26, 2012)

oh Yes!!I still have quite a few my grandmother finished with and I collected myself. Can't bear to part with them!


----------



## weteach4ulinda (Oct 16, 2011)

Wow! I have a whole hamper full of those magazines from the 1960's til about 1990's. I find myself looking through them from time to time to find something I remembered was in one of them. Very retro!!


----------



## clavettek (Oct 22, 2011)

Yes and have kept some.


----------



## diana999 (Mar 24, 2011)

my grandmother did i did not know her but she had them from the 40 to the late fifties there were alot of them and my mother threw them all out i was about 16 and was so mad at her for that never understood why she did it ,she knew i loved them but that is how mom cleaned house


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

I have a few copies that were bought at garage sales and
flea markets. They are fun to page thru and some of the
patterns are definitely classics!


----------



## Gramames (Apr 25, 2015)

I still have some from the 60's. Love browsing through them once in a while.


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

I do. I have many many years of them stored in the attic. They are all organized by year.


----------



## Happy in retirement (Jul 20, 2011)

Sure did and still have most of them dated back in the 50's that were my Mom's sand Grandma's.


----------



## SherrySherry (Mar 1, 2014)

I randomly acquired a couple issues of Workbasket. I wish it still published now that my interest in needlework has coalesced into something specific. I will check Amazon. Sometimes it is possible to get back issues of things.


----------



## SherrySherry (Mar 1, 2014)

I just looked, and Amazon has 24 issues on disc for $9.99. I ordered it, although I would much prefer to have hard copies.


----------



## Jbenn (Jun 28, 2014)

Oh my goodness! I remember them from my grandmother's house (and I am no youngster!)


----------



## collectordolls (Oct 27, 2013)

I have some from my mother and also from garage sales and ebay. I just enjoy looking at them and I do believe some of the styles are back again. In fact I have made some of the vests for my granddaughters. They are fun to look through


----------



## cattrapper (Nov 5, 2014)

I have an almost complete collection of workbaskets. I am only missing the first three volumes when they was a large folded up leaflet. I would love to find them. If anyone has knowledge where I could buy. I would be tickled pink.


----------



## DonnaW1955 (Nov 30, 2014)

I have a few passed down from my Grandmother.


----------



## loveseat (Jun 9, 2012)

What am I missing? What do we do with the index? You can't get any
patterns off it can you?


----------



## craftilady (Feb 1, 2011)

I think I may still have some packed awayl with other books. I always looked forward to getting it.


----------



## KnittyGritty800 (Apr 1, 2014)

rosiefran said:


> Oh, how I wish I had my Mom's. Could you tell me the Internet site you were talking about?


I have some for sale...groups of 10 for $5.00 plus postage


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

I certainly do remember them; I still miss getting them.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Oh, nostalgia central. Mother and I both used to get it. I still have a note book with patterns I clipped from it and another notebook with recipes. Loved it.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> ... Did anyone else try to access the central index through the link in one of the previous comments? ( http://n2imaginations.com/WorkbasketIndex.pdf ) I couldn't get it to download.....


No, but I can attach it here; that might make it more easily accessed.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

pyfairy said:


> Thank you for the file! Sadly they don't show the very first issues. I dug around in my files and found the attached file. ...


Thank you for that file! Between it and the previous one, anyone should be able to see what issues they're missing.


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

It's too bad that no one will publish in the Workbasket format. so much easier to take with your WIP.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

loveseat said:


> What am I missing? What do we do with the index? You can't get any patterns off it can you?


It's simply an index. No patterns. It can assist you to keep track of which issues you have collected or have yet to acquire. Nothing more than that. Useless to folks who haven't any.


----------



## loveseat (Jun 9, 2012)

Thank You so much Jessica Jean


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

partridgelady said:


> My Mom and I did also, and loved it. I still have at least two that I can think of, items that I made from patterns in that book. One of them is substantial, I "learned" really how to crochet on one pattern. If you're interested, here is a web page I made to talk about this: http://partridgelady.com/LordsPrayer.html


Thank you for that.


----------



## lovespurple (Jun 22, 2011)

I remember them and still have at least one copy. It was a nice size that fit in your purse.


----------



## SherrySherry (Mar 1, 2014)

KnittyGritty800 said:


> I have some for sale...groups of 10 for $5.00 plus postage


I'm interested, Bob. Point me in the right direction, please.


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

I remember them. My mother received them.


----------



## SherrySherry (Mar 1, 2014)

Thanks, Jessica-Jean. I enjoyed looking at your page, and thought of my mom; many years I watched her crochet. Now i can't pick up a needle without thinking of her. I still use her little steel hook.


----------



## susanrs1 (Mar 21, 2011)

Yes, I subscribed for years!


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

I used to subscribe to Work Basket and ended up with a ton of them. I just recently got rid of a bunch of them and only kept a few with patterns I might actually make.


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

I have some of those--always interesting and had nice little patterns.


----------



## Gwen in L.A. (May 28, 2011)

Bought a collection of several years worth on Ebay 

As a teenager in the late 60's, the "Women who make Cents" articles were very helpful for making money from my crafting and sewing. Much better and more fun than babysitting.


----------



## Lavender Liz (Oct 6, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> I have my MIL's collection of Workbasket. There is a central file index for the magazines if you're interested.
> 
> http://n2imaginations.com/WorkbasketIndex.pdf


That's amazing! A few years ago I bought several boxes of Workbasket magazines. Every issue from 1946 until the mid 1990's. We had a fire at our house the first week of March and everything was taken out and put into storage. We have not been in the house or seen anything, since. Allstate put us into a lovely Retirement Community and we are hopefully going home in November!!! It wasn't a big fire, but getting permits has been problematic. So happy we weren't trying to oversee everything ourselves. I would be working on several baby projects and making Granny Squares from scraps while here, in limbo.


----------



## Crochetknitsew (Aug 31, 2015)

My Mother subscribed to the Workbasket in the 1950's and I started getting her subscriptions in the late 1970's and early 1980's. I think she still has them somewhere.


----------



## cattrapper (Nov 5, 2014)

Do you have any duplicates of the leaflets you would be willing to sell. If so. Please send me a pm. Thank you.


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

JoyceinNC said:


> My mother and I both did, and I have saved the issues. Talk about retro! I've thought about scanning and saving only the patterns I'm most likely to use, but they are just too much fun to look through!


I thought of that too. The ads are hilarious. I went thru a stack several years ago and took the crochet patterns that I liked. Now I knit, so I have to go thru them again. I have a paper box full. You picture shows a very new one. My favorite ones are black and white and about 15 cents. Some of the recipes are fun to try.


----------



## nwjasu (Nov 8, 2011)

Thank you for the index, because I have most the copies since the late thirties, which means it takes a long time for find things.
Big Thanks


----------



## Carlavine (Oct 31, 2011)

Yes, I used to subscribe also. Friends cleaned my basement for me some years back and tossed them all. Ugh!


----------



## maniak8520 (Sep 11, 2012)

Oh yes, I loved that magazine!


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

My mother subscribed and made me a Christmas Tree (crochet) back in the 70s it got misplaced in moving and Mama is gone but she didn't save her magazines. I would love to make that tree now it was a refrigerator magnet made of single or double crochet I cant remember. If anyone runs across it remember me please.


----------



## jacquij (Jan 30, 2014)

I REMEMBER THAT LITTLE MAGAZINE. I LOVED READING IT.I WAS SORRY WHEN THEY CEASED PUBLISHING.


----------



## gramu2e (Jun 18, 2015)

I loved those little books - picked up quite a few at yard sales - lots of nice patterns


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

I did and I still have some of the magazines.


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

I have a huge shopping bag full--I am at some point going to scan each volume in its entirety and store them all on a disc.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

kippyfure said:


> I have a huge shopping bag full--I am at some point going to scan each volume in its entirety and store them all on a disc.


I've got that idea too, but I don't see it happening. Maybe if I break a wrist again and can't knit for the six weeks in a cast ... I didn't have a scanner when I had it before.


----------



## JoanH (Nov 29, 2011)

I have my Grams and some of my own. One of my favorite baby sweaters is in them. Has a shawl/cape kinda of collar and short sleeves. It is great for summer babies.


----------



## Rescue Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

Oh yes! Subscribed to them in the 1970's and 1980's and loved them. Still have a boxful.


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I've got that idea too, but I don't see it happening. Maybe if I break a wrist again and can't knit for the six weeks in a cast ... I didn't have a scanner when I had it before.


I will do it. It is just a matter of doing things according to priority. I have so many things in line before that!


----------



## Lepeka (Sep 27, 2012)

My mother did and and I still have a few. I sure wish it was still available


----------



## Sylvia Loudon (Sep 1, 2015)

Hi, My name is Sylvia, and I just joined. I remember Workbasket in fact I might have some old copies laying around. I love knitting, crocheting etc. I am excited to have found this web site.


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

Sylvia Loudon said:


> Hi, My name is Sylvia, and I just joined. I remember Workbasket in fact I might have some old copies laying around. I love knitting, crocheting etc. I am excited to have found this web site.


Hi, Sylvia and Welcome. You'll love this site.


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

Welcome Sylvia. You will enjoy this site. My only problem with this site is that I get so involved in the different threads, I forget to take time out to actually knit, LOL!!!


----------



## Lavender Liz (Oct 6, 2014)

Welcome, Sylvia. This is a very prolific site. I spend so much time reading that I don't even have time to post let alone, knit or crochet.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Sylvia Loudon said:


> Hi, My name is Sylvia, and I just joined. I remember Workbasket in fact I might have some old copies laying around. I love knitting, crocheting etc. I am excited to have found this web site.


Glad to have you aboard! Welcome!


----------



## Crochetknitsew (Aug 31, 2015)

Is it not amazing how other people decide what you need or not need or should or should not have and throw out your belongings without bothering to ask you. What nice relatives and friends.


----------



## SherrySherry (Mar 1, 2014)

ebay has a lot of people offering old Workbasket magazines. I was all set to buy some until I saw the shipping was quite expensive. I decided I could live without them.


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

My mom did. I read them all. Got the first pattern I ever finished out of a WB; it was a warm helmet hat for my dad.
I buy them if I find them at a garage sale.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Crochetknitsew said:


> Is it not amazing how other people decide what you need or not need or should or should not have and throw out your belongings without bothering to ask you. What nice relatives and friends.


Speaking as the daughter of a superior pack-rat and a pack-rat myself, it is VERY difficult for the owner of 'things' to actually dispose of the unnecessary, never used, even broken 'stuff'. I didn't grow up during the Great Depression, but my mother did. I don't believe _she_ ever actually did without, but I don't doubt that she witnessed those who did. 
Knowing she was dying of lung cancer, she _still_ refused to allow much of her 'junk' to be thrown into the dumpster.

I'm not on my deathbed, but I have great difficulty giving away things I no longer use and which it is extremely unlikely I'll ever use again. At almost 70, I doubt I'll ever use my snow sled again to slid down a snow covered hill. Only last year, I finally gave my ice skates and roller-blades to Goodwill. I don't come near to having as much clothing as my mother had stashed away, but I have far more than I need. Except underclothes and socks, I'm certain I could wear a different outfit every day for several months without repeating. T-shirts ... I could probably wear a clean one daily for a year without repetition. Sad.

It may be gut-wrenching to the owner of the 'stuff', but it's far easier for someone _else_ to get rid of it. I'd gleefully get rid of a ton of the stuff my darling hangs onto; he'd be equally happy to trash a ton of mine! It won't happen, at least not easily. Our kids will probably cuss us out as they get rid of our leavings. My sisters and I certainly did when we finally emptied our mother's house.


----------



## beazy (Jan 4, 2013)

curlyq said:


> I'm not the size I used to be 30 years ago.


are any of us? :lol:


----------



## gramu2e (Jun 18, 2015)

Not that this applies to everything but at least the clothing if sorted out and favorites selected to keep could be useful to so many people who are hurting financially and would be so grateful for anything you could spare. Your children would also probably be glad to have one chore done. Good luck and don't trip over the excess )


----------



## Lavender Liz (Oct 6, 2014)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Speaking as the daughter of a superior pack-rat and a pack-rat myself, it is VERY difficult for the owner of 'things' to actually dispose of the unnecessary, never used, even broken 'stuff'. I didn't grow up during the Great Depression, but my mother did. I don't believe _she_ ever actually did without, but I don't doubt that she witnessed those who did.
> Knowing she was dying of lung cancer, she _still_ refused to allow much of her 'junk' to be thrown into the dumpster.
> 
> I'm not on my deathbed, but I have great difficulty giving away things I no longer use and which it is extremely unlikely I'll ever use again. At almost 70, I doubt I'll ever use my snow sled again to slid down a snow covered hill. Only last year, I finally gave my ice skates and roller-blades to Goodwill. I don't come near to having as much clothing as my mother had stashed away, but I have far more than I need. Except underclothes and socks, I'm certain I could wear a different outfit every day for several months without repeating. T-shirts ... I could probably wear a clean one daily for a year without repetition. Sad.
> ...


Oh, Jessica-Jean, you and I could be twins separated at birth!! I was born during the Great Depression. My mother was born before the First World War so I think she was always frugal. Her house was nearly a "Hoarders House" and my brothers and I had a hard time cleaning it out. One brother only saw junk, the other and I saw antiques and things that collectors want. I brought a lot of stuff back to WA with me, one brother took a U-Haul truck back to FL. I have the same tendencies, as does my Honey. We simply don't touch the other "treasures". I've told the kids that I've hidden money in amongst my hundreds of pattern books, so they will have to look through each one of them. LOL We don't know what was destroyed by the fire (which was small, but created a lot of smoke.) I'm afraid that my two closets, full to the ceiling with yarn, have emptied and the yarn destroyed because of the smoke smell. Same with a most of our clothing. We have not been back into the house since the fire (March 8) because of health problems. Hoping to move back home mid November. Sorry to ramble so.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Lavender Liz said:


> ... I'm afraid that my two closets, full to the ceiling with yarn, have emptied and the yarn destroyed because of the smoke smell. Same with a most of our clothing. We have not been back into the house since the fire (March 8) because of health problems. Hoping to move back home mid November. Sorry to ramble so.


Sorry about the fire, but don't toss the yarn will-nilly
I have bought yarn from Goodwill that - judging by the smoky smell and the scorched ball-bands - had been too near a fire. I left it sit in the garage a few weeks to air out, then used it. No problem. Even some that had obviously been wet - crochet cotton on cardboard cores - worked up perfectly. As long as it didn't get actually cooked/melted by fire, the odor can be washed out.


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

And does anybody remember the Crafts Plus magazine? The same size as the Workbasket but illustrations are in color. I have a few of these and have used quite a few patterns from it - some with changes to update them though.


----------



## SherrySherry (Mar 1, 2014)

When I am putting away my laundry, I evaluate each piece to keep or go, and I have a spot where I put the items to donate. Mostly they are mistakes or things that I just don't like.


----------



## SherrySherry (Mar 1, 2014)

My dad was born in 1916, and grew up during the depression. He told me he remembers seeing families with all their belongings, sitting on the side of the street in Chicago (just as I saw it portrayed in movies). He was very frugal, saved everything, and always came home from a "dump run" with things that he thought needed a second life. After his death, it took my brother ages to clear out the basement. And the frugality paid off: he was worth almost half a million when he passed, and he never had a better job that the US Air Force, as a noncom.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

SherrySherry said:


> ... And the frugality paid off: he was worth almost half a million when he passed, and he never had a better job that the US Air Force, as a noncom.


That reminds me of my dad. Born 1917; farmer father died in a farm equipment accident when he was only 15. At some point, the farm was 'lost'. As eldest, he had to support his mother and four siblings. When he was old enough, he joined the Army. After 20 years, he took his pension and went to work for the Post Office for another 20! After that, he worked for Purolator until about age 75 - forced retirement. His 'estate' was worth a pretty penny when he died at age 79. However, he was nowhere near the pack-rat my mother was. She was born in 1927; I've no idea if that alone made the difference.


----------



## SherrySherry (Mar 1, 2014)

Sounds like the depression made an amazing impression on our dads, Jessica-Jean.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

SherrySherry said:


> Sounds like the depression made an amazing impression on our dads, Jessica-Jean.


Yep. Never to be in need again. When he was transitioning from Army to Post Office, he actually worked full-time at the first, and part-time at the Post Office, plus part-time as a school janitor and weekends as a taxi-driver. Other than a mortgage, I don't think he ever borrowed a penny, not that I ever heard of.


----------



## Crochetknitsew (Aug 31, 2015)

When I wrote that I was actually speaking of my "Honey". Just that day (he always does this when he knows I am going to be gone for several hours such as a doctor's appointment)he pulled some sheet sets and extra blankets that I keep around for guests and put them in our storage trailer. He always tells me that any time I want them to let him know and he will bring them back in. Then when I do ask for something he says that he does not know what happened to them he just can not find them. If I go look for it, I can not find it either. One time it was something so simple as a set of 5 humming bird feeders. They were only plastic and only cost me $20. I like feeding and watching them so I had to go buy another set. The sugar costs more. One time I had put a new bruiser trash can full of yarn in the trailer and when I went to go look for it I found an EMPTY can. When I asked what happened to my yarn he said he had looked in the can to see what was in it and found that it was all wet. He said it must have been condensation and hew threw it all away. Once again it was not the cost of the yarn as it was minimal. I asked him if he would throw away a sweater if it got wet. He said "No". I asked if it had occurred to him to ask me about it before pitching it. Well he did not think it was any good so he did not think it mattered. He used to pick on me about keeping my periodicals because I got a new one every month. He pitched some for me one time. Some had patterns some had recipes. To stop that I took a whole pile of his Playboy magazines and when he asked me about them I gave him the same reason. He was upset to think I tossed them. I just stuck them in a drawer where he would not find them. I waited a couple of weeks and gave them back. I am not some hoarder that keeps trash. Please forgive me for being so graphic about this. It caught me at a time when I was irked to no end. I just needed to vent and took it out as they say "at the forum". Thanks for listening.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Crochetknitsew said:


> When I wrote that I was actually speaking of my "Honey". Just that day (he always does this when he knows I am going to be gone for several hours such as a doctor's appointment) ...


My sister's live-in boyfriend was like your "Honey". Luckily, she finally saw the light and let him go. Eventually, she married a wonderful guy who respects her.


----------



## Janice Wilkens (Feb 20, 2015)

My dad was born in Sweden in 1908 and my mother in NJ in 1918. Mom had many stories about the depression. Her parents were born in Poland and her mom was illiterate. I never really had a conversation with my G-ma since she barely spoke English. My mother being the oldest and learned English in school, was sent to stand in the "bread" lines to get their rations. My mother was seriously frugal - nothing went unused multiple times for different uses. I'm sure you all had rag bags made from your torn clothes and the famous button jar which I loved playing with! When junk mail came, she would use the other side AND the used envelopes for scrap paper. I could go on and on. She was the sweetest person, too. She never said an unkind word about anyone.



Jessica-Jean said:


> That reminds me of my dad. Born 1917; farmer father died in a farm equipment accident when he was only 15. At some point, the farm was 'lost'. As eldest, he had to support his mother and four siblings. When he was old enough, he joined the Army. After 20 years, he took his pension and went to work for the Post Office for another 20! After that, he worked for Purolator until about age 75 - forced retirement. His 'estate' was worth a pretty penny when he died at age 79. However, he was nowhere near the pack-rat my mother was. She was born in 1927; I've no idea if that alone made the difference.


----------



## mmorris (Sep 5, 2013)

A friend went to a yard sale and found some gorgeous Crystal glassware. It turned out to be a complete collection of Waterford. He called the owner and offered to pay more; The owner said 'no.' Waterford is worth $$$$. :thumbup: :-D


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

OMG! I'd forgotten the scrap paper collections!!! In every room of the house, even the bathrooms, there were big black binder clips hanging on door-jams, sitting on any flat surface. Each clip was filled with paper - old envelopes, slit so that both sides of the backs could be written on; used typewriter paper whose text was no longer needed, neatly cut into quarters; old bills, likewise quartered before hanging. Each clip had a pencil tethered to it by a piece of salvaged string. They were all over the house, the enclosed porch, and the garage. As were stacks of paper destined to be quartered and added to any clip that had room for more sheets. Oy! The memories!


----------



## Lavender Liz (Oct 6, 2014)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Sorry about the fire, but don't toss the yarn will-nilly
> I have bought yarn from Goodwill that - judging by the smoky smell and the scorched ball-bands - had been too near a fire. I left it sit in the garage a few weeks to air out, then used it. No problem. Even some that had obviously been wet - crochet cotton on cardboard cores - worked up perfectly. As long as it didn't get actually cooked/melted by fire, the odor can be washed out.


The one closet was quite full, all of the skeins carefully put into zippered plastic bags. The smoldering fire came directly into that closet so I'm sure the firemen did not take careful care. Perhaps the bags even melted. (this was the master bedroom.) The other closet contents were probably salvageable but if so are in storage with all of our other possessions. (Restoration Company.) It will all work out in the end. In the meantime, if my cravings get too bad, I can order a pattern, some yarn and needed hook.


----------



## crocheter57 (Aug 31, 2015)

My mother had them.


----------



## crocheter57 (Aug 31, 2015)

My mother had them.


----------



## finntwin (Oct 23, 2011)

Janice Wilkens said:


> I used to subscribe to "The Workbasket and Home Arts Magazine". Did any of you?


I did and so did my mother...I wish it was the same magazine it was before...My mother got many afghan patterns from it,and also baby outfits..
I couldn't wait each month for it to come..


----------



## WandaPie (May 14, 2011)

I have a pile of used copies. Anyone want to buy? I'll put info on the other topic of the forum.


----------

